# fyo



## aussiechicknow

Is fyo a text speak in Filipino? If so what is the English translation?


----------



## rempress

No, it is not. First of all, there is no letter 'F' in the Filipino alphabet.


----------



## 082486

Maybe its "fyi" and the person who typed it just pressed "o" instead of "i". In the keyboard letters "o" and "i" are beside each other, unless its like a code name or something....  ♥


----------



## Wabli

If it's 'FYI' then it should mean 'For your information'.


----------



## captain_bukol

rempress said:


> No, it is not. First of all, there is no letter 'F' in the Filipino alphabet.



Of course there is F in Filipino. Maybe you mean the Tagalog ABAKADA.


----------

